# stylish exterior siding & insulation for exposed cinderblock foundation



## LoneJeeper (Oct 15, 2006)

The new house has an exposed block foundation...  We want to insulate and side it, but not have it look like a 'skirt'. 

I've seen the 1x3's put in to hold foam board insulation and siding over it, but i'm sure there's newer slicker ways to do it. 

I'd *love* to see a faux rock, or something similar, with built-in insulation that you screw right into the block.  

I'm not 100% sure if i need some sort of moisture barrier, or if I should worry about the inside.

any help or ideas are welcome.

LoneJeeper


----------



## LoneJeeper (Oct 17, 2006)

anyone?  *cricket cricket*


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 17, 2006)

Usually, the insulation goes inside the block. Inside the foundation, foamboard is fine. I'm afraid that any voids between the siding and the block would be prime real estate for termites to travel up into the house.
Termites are a major concern in the Southern states, you may not have as much problem there, but mold grows everywhere. 

If I were you LJ, I'd insulate behind the block walls and use a masonry veneer.
Have you ever seen the brick looking tiles? I remember one brand. Z-Brick. It looks better than you might think. It attaches directly to the blocks with a mortar type mix. No moisture barrier on the outside of the blocks above ground level. Below the ground level, a moisture barrier is fine, I prefer to have the above ground blocks open to dry in the open air.

Sorry about the crickets there LJ,
later!
Tom


----------



## LoneJeeper (Oct 18, 2006)

my only reason for thinking i should insulate the outside is that the cold blocks would radiate up the walls, and absorb alot of heat....and why not keep them from getting cold?


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't know, that is an interesting thought, but the floor should be insulated, the wood doesn't transfer heat like concrete blocks.. The insulation would be unbroken if the walls are insulated inside.. 
 Basement walls are sometimes insulated from outside, but that is to help keep the walls warm in the living space. Insulation inside the walls is better there too though.

There must be options available, anyone else?



hey LJ, where's your sig?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 20, 2006)

This is really a heat mass question.
When you put the insulation on the outside of the building you build the envelope.
The masonry which is controlled by the interior temperatures is what you want. 
So yes like you said .... in the winter it will be warmer, not much heat gain from solar due to the low temp outside. In the summer if you have A/C it will stay cooler because it is out of the sun and high temps.

Like Square Eye said though you will not be able to determine if any non renters like termites move in...they go into the insulation itself, as do carpenter ants.
What you need is a termite shield at the sill level. This is a piece of flashing that is extended past the sill on the inside and outside ,about a half inch ,so you can see if anyone is trying to go around it.

When we build a stress skin paneled home this is the only solution we have.

Good luck on your project.


----------

